# Albino Chi Puppy?? Need advice



## threechimom (Jan 29, 2013)

We just got our new little puppy and we are not sure if he is possibly an albino. Some of his traits include... pure pink skin.. not a speck of color at all... pure white fur with a few very very faint yellow marks around the back of his ears... pink eye lids.. pink nose.. white eye lashes. His eyes are a blue /green color. They look green in the picture.. but to see them in person they look more of a blue color. He also seems to have some issues with hearing. He does NOT respond to alot of noises. You can stand directly behind him and clap your hands loudly and he doesn't even move his ears. But if I play a high pitch dog whistle sound he will respond. So I don't know if it is that he has selective hearing and is used to alot of noise and it doesn't bother him.. or if he truely has hearing issues. He does tend to squint his eyes alot to light. We have also noticed he growls alot. If he is picked up he will actually scream and then shakes. We have been working hard at laying on the floor and getting his attention and getting him to come to us to pick him up and it has helped a ton with him not to have such a reaction. Just would love some advice on what others think.. Here is Oliver


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Where did you get this dog? is he bred from Merles?


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

According to this website - Dog Coat Colour Genetics - true genetic albinism has never been discovered in dogs. True albino animals have no pigmentation at all, so they would have pink eyes. It seems more likely to be double-merle, as Kitty suggested. 

This being said, I do think the best thing you could do is to take little Oliver to a vet. If he seems to have hearing issues and he growls, then it might be that he needs special treatment? White animals, even if they're not true albino, are still prone to certain health issues, and the sooner you can get things checked out the better.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would also have his hearing checked and if he does have an issue talk to a trainer and read books on how to train a deaf dog.


----------



## threechimom (Jan 29, 2013)

Both of his parents are chocolate and white.. I know that his mothers grandparents were a blue/white grandmother and a chocolate/white grandfather... but do not know any history beyond that. I do also know a litter that was born last year (2 puppies) that one was born exactly like Oliver. Same color ect. He came from a local family where this was an oops litter. They had an appointment set for mom to be spayed.. and found out she was pregnant when they took her in. They do own both the mom and the dad. I will be getting him in for his appointment either today or tomorrow. I was curious to know if there were any special concerns we would need to worry about due to his light coloring. Skin/eyes/hearing/training. 

I have read where dogs that lack pigmentation... that you have to be careful in regards to certain medications such as heart worming meds and some flea treatments. But I do not know how true or untrue this info is... again I will be asking the vet lots of questions!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be waiting for the vet report! They can check his hearing with tiny little electrodes to see if he is deaf. If he is hard of hearing, and you come up and bend over him to pick him up; in his opinion, you are swooping down, picking him up, and he is terrified. My chi pup Bonnie is like that. Slow and easy is the ticket. Lying down on the floor is great! Good luck, and stay in touch please!


----------



## threechimom (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks and I will post updates after his appointment tomorrow morning!!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont have any medical advice but I wouldnt say he is 'albino'...he is very pretty though and yes, the others are right, a vet check would be a good idea. I own a dog with very little pigment as well but she definitely can hear, ect.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Let us know about the hearing please. My aunt rescued a Catahoula Leopard puppy.(A 8-10 week old puppy the coyotes had cornered in a wash.). She was in bad shape. The next morning they took it to the vet, and the vet told them she was totally deaf. They figure someone dumped her when they figured out she was deaf. No one answered the "found" ad in the paper and they even put in they would accommodate the vet bills. I asked her if they were going to keep her, and she said she just didn't know... They already had 3 dogs. My next question was if they had given her a name. She said..... Pat, it's not like she can hear you call her..... How does Katie sound??? Thus was the making of their 4th dog. They hired a trainer to teach the dog and them hand signs. Well, it's been about 4 yrs and the last of the original 3 dogs just passed away. They started having problems with Katie. They realized that Katie couldn't calm down and relax because she lost her ears. Thus was the making of their next dog..... Jack. A rescue Shepard mix. Katie is doing great again!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My gold boy Axle has dilute colouring as his sire is chocolate. He was almost as light as your boy at that age and had similar coloured eyes (a bit more blue) but his coat and eyes both darkened as he matured. He still has a light brown nose and very pink skin. I think the colouring is just from him carrying the dilute gene and the hearing issue (if he has one) is probably unrelated.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He definitely isn't albino. His nose is clearly a brownish pink, not the clear pink an albino would have. I agree with Sarah that he will probably get darker as he grows up.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I dont think he's merle. White dogs are prone to hearing lose and being born deaf, so are piebalds. Its around a 15-20% chance. Some say its 10-25% depending on the breed. What I know is that Ive seen many rescued white pitties are deaf at birth.


----------

